# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  A new scientific research in 3D printing and very young pupils

## logu

I'm a researcher, I'm italian, and in September I'm going to start a research putting two 3D printer in two school with 5 years old pupils.
We will try to verify the impact of Doodle3D and Tinkercad in the education method regarding creativity, espression and geometry.

If some teacher has some experience in this field I'll be glad to hear news about them.

Thanks
Lorenzo Guasti
lorenzo.guasti@indire.it

----------


## Clarkede

Hello Lorenzo, 
I'm a preschool music teacher trying to experiment with my teaching methods. Do you think I could use Tinkercad and Doodle3D for 3D printing in preschool music education? I've been looking for examples of Tangible Interfaces in the 3D printing classroom. I thought I could start with non-idiophone musical instruments and their parts (like hovalin or a simple mouthpiece design from pimion labs) to explain how they work in practice.

----------


## curious aardvark

it was 6 years ago. So I douby he'll answer you :-)

But sounds like a plan. 

I have no idea what a 'non-idiophone' instrument is :-)
Or for that matter what an actual 'idiophone' instrument is :-)

You can print a decent ocarina :-) plenty designs on thingiverse  lol

----------

